# Edema/Ankle swelling



## activistfatgirl

I hope this makes sense as a separate thread from the Lymphedema one, as swollen ankles and light edema are a different (but related, of course) issue.

I've complained about this before: particularly because I have a mostly office job, I've struggled with swollen ankles over the last year or so. It's mostly only in the summer/warmer weather, and is usually triggered by my traveling where I'm driving/flying/riding in a bus for long hours. After that I usually have recurring episodes by every evening: basically once it happens, its hard for me to reverse. Then I'll go days and be fine until my next long trip.

I'm getting ready for a not so fun ankle weekend as I came back from Atlanta fighting it this week, and am driving home this weekend. My ankles are already slightly swollen this AM, so that 's not a good start.

What do you do to help alleviate this? This is what I know to do:

I've finally taken the steps to eliminate sodium from my diet. I've been doing a lot of "I should do that" talking but no action, but I'm finally doing it. I'm already missing my best friend, the tortilla chip.

Move around as much as possible. Exercise is good, helpful, etc.

Some have recommended support hose. I have some follow up question on that. I want really light support, and I don't want to go through a doctor for it. Any recommendations for _light_ support AND stylish stockings? Maybe ones that look like I'm trying to be hip? 

How much water should one drink? Is it possible to drink too much?

Anyone else have any ideas on what you do to alleviate this? Stories to share?

(Also, please note that edema, like many things, can be the sign of a serious health condition, including but not limited to congestive heart failure, so step one is to the doctor's office! I've done this.)


----------



## SamanthaNY

I have some issues with swollen ankles in warm weather too - I've found that it's almost nil in the mornings, but can come on during the day if I go without socks and shoes. I've found that ankle socks with some lycra in them (found some at Fashion Bug, and didn't realize the wonderful edema-reducing effect until I wore them) make *all *the difference in the world, and if I wear them with sneakers (argh, I'd rather be barefoot when it's that warm), then it pretty much eliminates the problem. 

I've also found these (FootSmart Men's / Women's Graduated Compression Ankle Sleeve, $11.99ea), which look interesting:







I hang out around the house a lot, so those may do the trick if I don't want to do the full sock and shoe thing.


----------



## DeniseW

it's very very difficult to drink too much water, it can be done but it would take gallons and gallons. I usually drink around a gallon a day or a little more in the summer, I try to spread it out throughout the day, it really helps my legs not swell as much. Also, like you said, exercise is very good to get the circulation going which in turn, helps the swelling.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I've had ankle swelling for years though I noticed this past few weeks it hasn't been so bad. consequently I've been slacking off on my vitamins so I'm wondering if I'm taking too many? For another health issue I have a presctiption for diuretics which I rarely take but when the swelling is most severe the diuretic knocks it right out. 

Quick list of things that help:

socks
boots
diuretics
sleep with feet elevated
iced tea
scissor leg kicking moves straight in the air at night before bed

I've cut salt and increases activity which didn't do a thing to prevent or alleviate the swelling. Lying on my back and doing scissor moves in the air with the aid of a long scarf help also but I've found nothing that works better than the diuretics.

/rambling


----------



## Risible

I've got periodic ankle/foot swelling myself. Like you, AFG, mine is triggered by hot weather and travel.

I'm on a daily diuretic (hydrochlorothiazide) as part of a HBP protocol, and the edema doesn't seem to be affected by the daily dosage one way or the other.

I try to keep my feet elevated during the day as much as possible, and that does help. My preferred form of exercise, swimming, also helps; I water "jog."

I haven't tried compression stockings, but I cannot stand covering my feet in warm weather; doing so makes me intolerably hot. So that wouldn't work for me.

The strange thing is, I can be in an air conditioned space all day, never really feel the heat, yet my feet still swell ... So I'm guessing that whatever the trigger is, it is something that my internal metabolism/mechanisms respond to, rather than something tangible, like heat.

I always drink as much water as I desire, especially during hot weather. I haven't seen a correlation between the amount of water I drink and the edema.

I hope you get a handle on it; it's really a pain in the butt, isn't it? I can't even fit into my shoes when my feet are swollen, like they have been for the past week or so.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Thoughtful comments and helpful suggestions so far. I <3 the health forum.

Sammie, I love those little socks! Nice and discreet, and really perfect as I don't need full leg stuff. 

I'm hearing what you're saying about shoes. I don't wear any, usually in sandals consistently all summer except for when traveling/walking a lot. I think a good tight pair of socks would be a great start...though I'm pretty sure that when it gets bad, that's not going to help.

Follow up questions from others-
Are there natural diuretics like foods, etc, that people use?
Any diuretics that folks consider not too hardcore and safe for use without a prescription? I imagine that they can be dangerous and cause dehydration if not careful?
Why ice tea?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Not te be the purveyer of doom, but here goes:

I was given water pills by doctors for years and told not to worry. Well, now I have the beginnings of CHF and severe sleep apnea.

At the very least you should get a chest x-ray and a sleep study - just to rule out bad things. OK?

It's better to know now then later. I'm just sayin'........


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

AFG - please don't fool around with diuretics without seeing a doctor or at least an herbalist. You could trigger, gout, dehydration, you could throw off your electrolites, stones in kidney or gall bladder. This is not something to fool around with.






activistfatgirl said:


> Thoughtful comments and helpful suggestions so far. I <3 the health forum.
> 
> Sammie, I love those little socks! Nice and discreet, and really perfect as I don't need full leg stuff.
> 
> I'm hearing what you're saying about shoes. I don't wear any, usually in sandals consistently all summer except for when traveling/walking a lot. I think a good tight pair of socks would be a great start...though I'm pretty sure that when it gets bad, that's not going to help.
> 
> Follow up questions from others-
> Are there natural diuretics like foods, etc, that people use?
> Any diuretics that folks consider not too hardcore and safe for use without a prescription? I imagine that they can be dangerous and cause dehydration if not careful?
> Why ice tea?


----------



## SamanthaNY

activistfatgirl said:


> Thoughtful comments and helpful suggestions so far. I <3 the health forum.
> 
> Sammie, I love those little socks! Nice and discreet, and really perfect as I don't need full leg stuff.
> 
> I'm hearing what you're saying about shoes. I don't wear any, usually in sandals consistently all summer except for when traveling/walking a lot. I think a good tight pair of socks would be a great start...though I'm pretty sure that when it gets bad, that's not going to help.
> 
> Follow up questions from others-
> Are there natural diuretics like foods, etc, that people use?
> Any diuretics that folks consider not too hardcore and safe for use without a prescription? I imagine that they can be dangerous and cause dehydration if not careful?
> Why ice tea?



AFG, be careful... you don't want *tight* socks, but ones that have enough lycra/elastic so that they have a compression factor. If you switch that for tight socks, they'll cause more of a problem by reducing circulation in the area at the top of the sock. 

Non-weight bearing exercise helps a lot with edema too because it keeps circulation at top level. Swimming is best because the water pressure is a natural compression against the skin surface. Next best (I've found) is one of those home pedaler/bicycle machines. 

There are some good natural diuretics. One thing I do, which is good for a number of things (digestion, hydration, aids weight loss) is warm lemon juice. I squeeze the juice of one fresh lemon into an 8oz glass of water, microwave it for a minute or two (you want it warm/hot, not boiling), and drink it with my breakfast. You don't dehydrate because you're including water, but it does help flush water through your system. 
Other good natural diuretics: 

cranberry juice
apple cider vinegar
green tea
Use caution. You want to use a natural diuretic to restore/maintain your natural balance, not to compensate for a medical problem.


----------



## Frankie

SamanthaNY said:


> Other good natural diuretics:
> 
> cranberry juice
> apple cider vinegar
> green tea
> Use caution. You want to use a natural diuretic to restore/maintain your natural balance, not to compensate for a medical problem.



I believe asparagus has a diuretic effect, too.


----------



## Tina

Risible said:


> The strange thing is, I can be in an air conditioned space all day, never really feel the heat, yet my feet still swell ... So I'm guessing that whatever the trigger is, it is something that my internal metabolism/mechanisms respond to, rather than something tangible, like heat.


I'm convinced it can also have to do with hormones, barometric pressure, and for some (like me), sugar.

Before I had lymphedema I had edema. Do what you can to get it under control, ladies. And whatever you do, whatever you get in the way of support hose, make sure it doesn't bind anywhere. That's not a good thing and can make the situation worse.

Edited to add: dandelion greens and watermelon are natural diuretics. The greens can go into a salad, or you can make tea from them. Green tea is supposed to be a natural diuretic, too. Drinking water isn't a bad thing, contrary to what one might think.


----------



## ashmamma84

I just want to say that I'm very thankful for this thread and I'm carefully reading each post, as I, too, have ankle swelling, especially so in the summer months. I will be traveling next week, so I am trying to ward off major swelling...


----------



## Esme

Here's my two-cents... 

If you are traveling, please be sure to stop periodically and stretch your legs. Besides edema, sitting for a long plane, train or auto ride can lead to DVTs as well. Be especially careful if you are taking birth control pills and traveling. 

If you can't get up from your seat, you can do some stretches that I'll try to describe. 

1. Place feet flat on floor and lift up your heels while toes remain on ground. Hold for a ten count. 

2. Place feet flat on floor and lift toes up while heels remain on ground. Hold for a ten count. 

Strech out those veins and puffy bits so things don't settle and clot.


----------



## Tina

True, Esme. It's also a good idea to start with your feet and tighten your muscles for a count of five and then release for a count of five, working your way up and down up to your buttocks several times. That gets the blood, and lymphatic fluids, in your bod moving.

Support hose, Ash. Not lovely, but your friend when traveling.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Activistfatgirl, do you have varicose veins? They can definitely contribute to, or cause, swelling in the feet and legs. My swelling got a lot better after I got my veins fixed. My legs still look like a map of the London Underground but at least they don't hurt, feel heavy, or swell like they did.

Other than that, all I can suggest is changing positions a lot and once you're done driving or sitting at a desk for long periods, if you can put your feet up for awhile (an hour or more) then that'll make a big difference. Any time our extremities are lower than our heart ("dependent") the body's path of least resistance is for that area to swell since it takes muscle contraction for the fluid to work its way back up to the heart and into circulation. The leg muscle exercises, even while sitting, definitely help keep the blood and fluid moving. 

Drinking water is also good. It is possible to drink too much water, but most healthy people have enough trouble drinking enough so unless you're drinking gallons of water a day or have underlying kidney problems you won't drink too much; by the time we experience a thirst sensation, we're already somewhat dehydrated, and some of us simply don't have a very well defined thirst mechanism. Your urine should be light yellow with no floaties in it -- that's the barometer I use to determine how well hydrated I am. If it's totally clear with barely a hint of yellow, you may be drinking too much, especially if you're on the pot every 10 minutes. But light yellow like pale tea and clear? Shows your kidneys most likely have the fluid input they need to function. I know people who do drink many gallons of water each day and they do fine, but I also know of people who have gotten into trouble with electrolyte imbalances from too much water, so you should be somewhat cautious. As in all things, moderation is key. 

Good luck, and remember -- any unusual swelling, pain, coldness, heat, paleness or redness in your legs is a good reason to talk to a doctor or get to an ER. DVT's are awful, but even worse? Pulmonary embolism, which is when the DVT migrates to the lungs. I just treated a woman this week with a PE and it was very very scary. She was (is!) healthy and her only risk factors were being fat and having a baby.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I second the anti diuretics sentiment...I was on them on an off for 6 years and now I have gout...once you have gout it is always there....and it hurts...most days. Imagine someone pounds your big toe with a hammer and then sticks razor blades on the side which cannot be removed. Hurts way worse than being swollen.

Swelling is a pain and something I have dealt with since I crossed over the 400 mark and it just got worse with every pound.

Put your feet up, even if only for an hour...and by up...your feet need to be above your heart....lay on your bed with all your pillows behind your calves. (Read a book or watch the tellie)

Drink. I drink tea and green tea with Splenda. I also like Lemonade crystal light with real lemons (natural diuretic) sliced up and put in. I drink water like mad.

I have cut ALL..not some, but ALL added sodium in my diet and I have tried to get salt free versions of other things I can't change. I miss it a little but when I think of how much I want salt, I make my self aware of how my legs feel at that moment..and then I remember how painful it is to even walk when they are swollen and then salt doesn't sound so great anymore. 

Those are my words of wisdom.


----------



## Isa

I have swelling from calf to feet in both legs with the left being worse due to a varicose vein. It's mild during winter and depending on the day, can be much worse during summer. Usually everything returns to normal overnight but when my water consumption is not up to par there are days when I can actually feel the fluid movement in my left foot when walking. Very creepy feeling and when it happens I tend to jump on drinking water like crazy. 

Several months ago after having most of the symptoms Vickie mentioned above my doctor thought I'd developed a clot and sent me for a doppler. It came out clean so now everything is being considered weight related. I really cannot complain about that since in the past even with the vein issue the swelling was non existent. Earlier this year I was given prescriptions for compression stockings and 20 mg of lasix . My instructions are take it daily which I refuse to do. That doesn't make my doctor happy but after reading the posts above about the issues with gout, I will stick to my guns.


----------



## ashmamma84

Tina said:


> True, Esme. It's also a good idea to start with your feet and tighten your muscles for a count of five and then release for a count of five, working your way up and down up to your buttocks several times. That gets the blood, and lymphatic fluids, in your bod moving.
> 
> Support hose, Ash. Not lovely, but your friend when traveling.



Ugh...I guess I can't be fashionable ALL the time.  I will purchase some before we depart.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ashmamma84

Esme said:


> Here's my two-cents...
> 
> If you are traveling, please be sure to stop periodically and stretch your legs. Besides edema, sitting for a long plane, train or auto ride can lead to DVTs as well. Be especially careful if you are taking birth control pills and traveling.
> 
> If you can't get up from your seat, you can do some stretches that I'll try to describe.
> 
> 1. Place feet flat on floor and lift up your heels while toes remain on ground. Hold for a ten count.
> 
> 2. Place feet flat on floor and lift toes up while heels remain on ground. Hold for a ten count.
> 
> Strech out those veins and puffy bits so things don't settle and clot.



Ooooh, good tips! Thank you...this will come in handy!


----------



## cnk2cav

ashmamma84 said:


> Ugh...I guess I can't be fashionable ALL the time.  I will purchase some before we depart.  Thanks for the advice!



If you wear them, I'm sure they'll become the next big thing


----------



## Waxwing

I'm going to toss in my own anti-diuretic sentiments (even though I just took 4. shut up.) becuase I've been abusing them for YEARS and years. They do nothing at all now, and I've also assed up my body's ability to regulate those things on its own. They'll work in the short term, but I've found that that short term is damned short.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Donni are you taking anything to help get rid of the excess uric acid??? I am on Allopurinol - most *gouties* take this med - too much uric acid in your blood over a number of years will effect your kidneys. If you cannot get a prescription for this I have a natural remedy that does help.

CHERRIES!

Either get cherry pills online or a health food store or eat cherries - a lot. The pills are easier - but that's up to you.

You shouldn't have to be in pain. Also, you should have your uric acid levels checked regularly. If you are over 5 that's high and you need to bring those levels down.





BigBellySSBBW said:


> I second the anti diuretics sentiment...I was on them on an off for 6 years and now I have gout...once you have gout it is always there....and it hurts...most days. Imagine someone pounds your big toe with a hammer and then sticks razor blades on the side which cannot be removed. Hurts way worse than being swollen.
> 
> Swelling is a pain and something I have dealt with since I crossed over the 400 mark and it just got worse with every pound.
> 
> Put your feet up, even if only for an hour...and by up...your feet need to be above your heart....lay on your bed with all your pillows behind your calves. (Read a book or watch the tellie)
> 
> Drink. I drink tea and green tea with Splenda. I also like Lemonade crystal light with real lemons (natural diuretic) sliced up and put in. I drink water like mad.
> 
> I have cut ALL..not some, but ALL added sodium in my diet and I have tried to get salt free versions of other things I can't change. I miss it a little but when I think of how much I want salt, I make my self aware of how my legs feel at that moment..and then I remember how painful it is to even walk when they are swollen and then salt doesn't sound so great anymore.
> 
> Those are my words of wisdom.


----------



## Roundsmile

Mine gets a ton worse if I even have 12 oz of soda, brand doesn't matter. I cut soda out of my world accept on special occasions, and I haven't had the serious foot swelling in about two years.


----------



## ashmamma84

cnk2cav said:


> If you wear them, I'm sure they'll become the next big thing



Hahaha! Yeah...here's to the start of a new trend.  I am going to look for some soon. 

Dimmers: Where have you purchased your support hose, in store? I think ordering online will be cutting it close because it's already Sunday and we are scheduled to leave mid-week. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Tina

I'm not sure how big your legs are, but you might try a medical supply company... Hope you and Babe have a marvelous, romantic time, honey.


----------



## ashmamma84

Tina said:


> I'm not sure how big your legs are, but you might try a medical supply company... Hope you and Babe have a marvelous, romantic time, honey.



Oh...good idea. Hopefully I can find something at a place by my Parent's that sells that sort of stuff. 

And thank you, Tina! I am really excited/looking forward to it!


----------



## Tina

I don't blame you, Ash. I would be, too! Photos, please.


----------



## ashmamma84

Tina said:


> I don't blame you, Ash. I would be, too! Photos, please.



You got it! I plan on taking plenty...


----------



## Risible

Roundsmile said:


> Mine gets a ton worse if I even have 12 oz of soda, brand doesn't matter. I cut soda out of my world accept on special occasions, and I haven't had the serious foot swelling in about two years.



Just curious, but what is it about soda that makes you swell?

I'm not a big fan of soda, but I do like the Henry Weinhardt's root beer. For the past couple of months, I have maybe one a day. My feet started to swell just as the weather began to heat up over 95 degrees, which was a couple of weeks ago. I wonder if there's any connection to the soda? Anyone else think this?



ashmamma84 said:


> You got it! I plan on taking plenty...



Ash, where are you two lovebirds going?


----------



## ashmamma84

Risible said:


> Just curious, but what is it about soda that makes you swell?
> 
> I'm not a big fan of soda, but I do like the Henry Weinhardt's root beer. For the past couple of months, I have maybe one a day. My feet started to swell just as the weather began to heat up over 95 degrees, which was a couple of weeks ago. I wonder if there's any connection to the soda? Anyone else think this?
> 
> 
> 
> Ash, where are you two lovebirds going?



We are visiting my aunt and her partner, they have a home in Baltimore...close to the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Tina

I do, Ris, just because in my own experience, sugar makes me swell up, and high fructose corn syrup is the most concentrated form of sugar there is. It also has a certain amount of sodium in it, too, though nothing outrageous.


----------



## Risible

ashmamma84 said:


> We are visiting my aunt and her partner, they have a home in Baltimore...close to the Chesapeake Bay.



I toured Maryland years ago - it was beautiful! I really loved seeing the wild ponies on Chincoteague, 'cause I'm a pony-lovin' gal. Oh, and I also enjoyed sampling those Maryland crabcakes! :eat2:



Tina said:


> I do, Ris, just because in my own experience, sugar makes me swell up, and high fructose corn syrup is the most concentrated form of sugar there is. It also has a certain amount of sodium in it, too, though nothing outrageous.



Thanks, T. I was wondering about that. Well, maybe I'll give them up once my current supply is tapped .


----------



## activistfatgirl

Well, Ris, I can support you in some ways. 

My demon is going to be coffee, which I drink daily and in far too much quantity. I'm not gonna give it up but am going to commit to drinking water in the AM before touching coffee, and then just drinking a cup. It'll be a big cup, sure, but seriously, I drink a lot!


----------



## Roundsmile

I have no idea why soda does that to me, in fact, I was on a cross country roadtrip when my ankles swelled so bad they nearly doubled in size...heck of a time walking.. I remember mom having the same trouble when I was younger....
(I take massive driving tours and just stick to tea and water now, and eat a ton of fresh fruit and veg...the extra watery foods seem to help too)


----------



## Jane

activistfatgirl said:


> Thoughtful comments and helpful suggestions so far. I <3 the health forum.
> 
> Sammie, I love those little socks! Nice and discreet, and really perfect as I don't need full leg stuff.
> 
> I'm hearing what you're saying about shoes. I don't wear any, usually in sandals consistently all summer except for when traveling/walking a lot. I think a good tight pair of socks would be a great start...though I'm pretty sure that when it gets bad, that's not going to help.
> 
> Follow up questions from others-
> Are there natural diuretics like foods, etc, that people use?
> Any diuretics that folks consider not too hardcore and safe for use without a prescription? I imagine that they can be dangerous and cause dehydration if not careful?
> Why ice tea?




Herbal teas are natural diuretics, and what the doctor I worked for used to tell everyone to start with. They may help control your edema.

I have also gone to an herbalist and got her to mix up a tea. Unfortunately, I told her I was allergic to chamomile, and she insisted on putting it in the tea, so I dumped it out rather than drinking it. When something makes my scalp or skin blister when I use it, why would I drink it? Seriously.

Also, when elevating your feet, DO NOT "jackknife" your body. Sitting at at 90 degree angle with feet elevated off the floor does virtually nothing. Lie down with feet elevated.


----------



## Sandie S-R

ashmamma84 said:


> Hahaha! Yeah...here's to the start of a new trend.  I am going to look for some soon.
> 
> Dimmers: Where have you purchased your support hose, in store? I think ordering online will be cutting it close because it's already Sunday and we are scheduled to leave mid-week. Any suggestions are welcome!



Ash, look for a medical supply store, or a full service drug store. We have a drug store chain here in So Cal called Save-on, and they carry support hose. Light support is 10-15mmHg, medium support is 20-30mmHg, heavy support is 30-40mmHg. You can get a nice skin color stocking with open toes that you can wear with a pair of sandals, and no one will know that you have support stockings on. You will be glad you have a pair for traveling. And if you are like most of us, you should find your legs feel better when wearing them. It's amazing how good my legs feel when I wear them, seriously.


----------



## Sandie S-R

Risible said:


> Just curious, but what is it about soda that makes you swell?
> 
> I'm not a big fan of soda, but I do like the Henry Weinhardt's root beer. For the past couple of months, I have maybe one a day. My feet started to swell just as the weather began to heat up over 95 degrees, which was a couple of weeks ago. I wonder if there's any connection to the soda? Anyone else think this?......



Dee...

Read the label on Soda. It's got lots of sodium in it. Sodium will make swell up like no tomorrow. Rachael got me away from drinking soda and it has helped. We now drink the diet green tea with slenda.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Sodas are the Debil. Whenever I drink a significant amount, I feel SO thirsty. Years ago, I used to drink only Tab. LOVED that stuff, and ignored warnings from my mother to drink water. I paid the price by getting a wickedly painful kidney stone. When my doctor learned I drank 3-4 cans of soda a day, he explained that was the cause - the lack of water caused things to crystallize in my kidneys and form a stone. If I had done something as simple as switching to water, it would have flushed everything out. Since then, I drink mainly water, juice and a little diet ginger ale. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Tina

Sandie S-R said:


> Dee...
> 
> Read the label on Soda. It's got lots of sodium in it. Sodium will make swell up like no tomorrow. Rachael got me away from drinking soda and it has helped. We now drink the diet green tea with slenda.


Green tea is almost all I drink. Occasionally I've been having some Glaceau FruitWater, but it's almost exclusively green tea. I buy the Good Earth brand and brew it in my sun tea jar and keep it in the fridge. It has such a good and mild taste all on its own that when I started making it, that was the first time I could drink tea without sweetening it first. It kind of tastes flowery, whereas some green teas taste fishy. Ew. It's also decaf, because caffeine gives me irregular heartbeats, which scare me.


----------



## Cinda

When I was at my lymphedma clinic they used to refer people who had mild cases to Walmart for reasonably priced compression hose. Not all Walmarts carry them tho and this was 2 years ago.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Well, folks, time to bump this thread. It's July and I've got the ankles of doom again after months of respite (so weird, the summer thing). Re-reading all the helpful suggestions and seeing if anyone has any new ones. Or just want to be miserable with me!


----------



## Jane

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, folks, time to bump this thread. It's July and I've got the ankles of doom again after months of respite (so weird, the summer thing). Re-reading all the helpful suggestions and seeing if anyone has any new ones. Or just want to be miserable with me!



Me, too.

Herbal tea...especially with chamomile (I'm allergic, so NO) Feet higher than the head, and soaking baths.

Work or not, fuck I don't care at this point...just sounds good (plus I have a few HCTZ pills left).


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I was just wondering if anyone has ever tried one of those foam wedges that they have that elevate your feet. I need something sturdier than pillows and stuff like that. I was wondering about people's experiences with them, if any. I need to put these feet up and I need them to stay put!
I would love to hear experiences and suggestions about these or any other good method for getting those feet up.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, folks, time to bump this thread. It's July and I've got the ankles of doom again after months of respite (so weird, the summer thing). Re-reading all the helpful suggestions and seeing if anyone has any new ones. Or just want to be miserable with me!



My ankles and feet swell really bad in the summertime or at any time that I'm travelling. I'm talking so bad I can barely bend my toes. The Doctors insist that I dont retain water, my mom insists that I do. So when I was down in Fresno for a few days last week (112 degree weather) and my feet started swelling mom gave me some of her water pills. I know you aren't supposed to take someone elses prescription but I did anyway. The swelling went down pretty quick, I had to pee like every 20 minutes or so but it was worth it to have normal looking/feeling feet again!


----------



## Miss Liz

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has ever tried one of those foam wedges that they have that elevate your feet. I need something sturdier than pillows and stuff like that. I was wondering about people's experiences with them, if any. I need to put these feet up and I need them to stay put!
> I would love to hear experiences and suggestions about these or any other good method for getting those feet up.



I've had one for about a year now, & it really helps the swelling go down. I got mine from the local medical supply store - the wedges come in different sizes, & the employees at the medical supply can help you pick the correct one, & the zip-on washable cover was included in the price.

It works best when you lay on your back, but still helps if you roll on your side. I also put a regular pillow at the bottom of the wedge to support my knees. The more slippery your sheets are, the more it tries to escape, so cotton is a better choice than say satin - t-shirt material sheets are the best at keeping it in place. Keeping the sheet tucked in at the bottom also helps keep it in place.


----------



## thatgirl08

My Mom has problem with her ankles frequently swelling and she was told by our doctor to try and keep her feet up above her heart, like by propping them up with pillows. She also told her lay with her back against a wall and her feet propped against it for a few minutes everyday. I don't know how well these will work, as my Mom hasn't actually tried it, but I think its worth a shot?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I swell up so bad....and with all the travelling I just did and all the travelling I am about to do....I'm puffing up like a puffer fish.

When I swell it is very painful. I keep my trainers(shoes) on whilst I travel otherwise I would not be able to put my shoes back on. My legs hurt so much and I am painfully aware of anything brushing up against them...even my jeans. Swelling is very miserable for me....I could care less how it looks really....it just so effing painful!

I have a few things that I am found that help a little. Green tea (I sweeten it with splenda), Crystal light lemonade with 2 sliced up lemons in it and of course propping your feet up and massaging them.

I used to take water pills and they were a godsend...but I cannot take them anymore


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Doni,

The water pill thing - not necessarily true. I had gout years ago and I still have high uric acid levels. My doc put me on Aldactone (spironolactone) ) is OK for Gouties to take. It is one that does NOT elevate uric acid. 

I take between 4 and 6 a day - depending on how I am with holding fluida. I've been on it for years with no gout attacks.

And there are herbs that you can take that eliminate uric acid along with their diuretic effect.

_*CORN SILK:* Diuretic, demulcent, anti-inflammatory, tonic. As a soothing diuretic, Corn Silk is helpful in any irritation of the urinary system. It is used for renal problems in children and as a urinary demulcent combined with other herbs in the treatment of cystitis, urethritis, prostatitis and the like. Corn Silk may be helpful in bladder irritation, gonorrhea, all catarrhal conditions of the urinary passages, dropsies due to heart disease and edema. Corn Silk is effective information of stones, gout and rheumatism. It has been found successful in countering bedwetting of children or older people. It has been used as a harmless weight-reducer. _

i HOPE THIS HELPS.




BigBellySSBBW said:


> I swell up so bad....and with all the travelling I just did and all the travelling I am about to do....I'm puffing up like a puffer fish.
> 
> When I swell it is very painful. I keep my trainers(shoes) on whilst I travel otherwise I would not be able to put my shoes back on. My legs hurt so much and I am painfully aware of anything brushing up against them...even my jeans. Swelling is very miserable for me....I could care less how it looks really....it just so effing painful!
> 
> I have a few things that I am found that help a little. Green tea (I sweeten it with splenda), Crystal light lemonade with 2 sliced up lemons in it and of course propping your feet up and massaging them.
> 
> I used to take water pills and they were a godsend...but I cannot take them anymore


----------



## squidge dumpling

I suffer with swollen feet and ankles to so i I have cut ALL..not some, but ALL added sodium in my diet and i have found this does help and i keep my feet up on a pillow as much as i can do.


----------



## LillyBBBW

In a pinch I start drinking extra water, LOTS of extra water. Not enough to give me water poisoning of course but enough to induce the body to go into piss mode. Lots of water and some plain tea, no sugar, no lemon. Black tea seems to do the trick. It wont get rid of everything but it will induce the effect to bring some of the swelling down and bring some relief.


----------



## NancyGirl74

I do the "Lots-o-water" thing too and usually works well for me. Lately though not so much. I'm peeing but sometimes my ankles are still bloaty looking. I've gained some weight lately so I know that doesn't help. AND I'm less mobile due to the new job and just circumstances. All this is adding up to puffy ankles. These last few days I've been trying to move more (parking further away, standing when I would normally sit, etc.), drinking water, and keeping my legs elevated while watching TV or reading or whatever. It's been helping BUT there are days when my ankles still look swollen. The heat has never really effected me in the sense of making me bloaty but I really think that is the cause of it lately. I notice it more on hotter days. Does anyone have any ideas on how to beat swollen ankles brought on by heat?

PS...Tell me more about the tea thing, please. What is it about tea that helps swollen ankles and does it have to be tea tea or can it be the powered, flavored, sugared up kind (cause that's what we have lol).


----------



## LillyBBBW

NancyGirl74 said:


> I do the "Lots-o-water" thing too and usually works well for me. Lately though not so much. I'm peeing but sometimes my ankles are still bloaty looking. I've gained some weight lately so I know that doesn't help. AND I'm less mobile due to the new job and just circumstances. All this is adding up to puffy ankles. These last few days I've been trying to move more (parking further away, standing when I would normally sit, etc.), drinking water, and keeping my legs elevated while watching TV or reading or whatever. It's been helping BUT there are days when my ankles still look swollen. The heat has never really effected me in the sense of making me bloaty but I really think that is the cause of it lately. I notice it more on hotter days. Does anyone have any ideas on how to beat swollen ankles brought on by heat?
> 
> PS...Tell me more about the tea thing, please. What is it about tea that helps swollen ankles and does it have to be tea tea or can it be the powered, flavored, sugared up kind (cause that's what we have lol).



Tea sorta works as an astringent. You notice if you drink dark tea with nothing in it your mouth will dry up. I personally buy the plain Lipton Unsweetened Powdered Iced Tea in the jar with no flavorings. I sweeten it with Nutrasweet and take it extra dark. It seems to help but I suppose any tea to your liking will do, as long as you don't use sugar. Lemon also acts as an astringent but REAL lemon, not the lemon flavoring they add to teas and such. I hate lemon so I don't use any and it still works pretty good. It's not a cure but it enhances the body's ability to get rid of excess fluid. Plus it tastes good and is perfect on a hot summer's day. :eat2: Ancient remedy used for years and years.

EDIT: Also be sure the water/tea you drink is very cold, the colder the better. This might be difficult in the UK cause you folks refuse to use ice for anything dangit. But the water only works as an astringent when it's ice cold. It stimulates the process.


----------



## Jane

Herbal tea is a natural diuretic.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Hey guys, just wanted to add a couple of things.

One of the things I tell my patients when they have post-delivery edema is to drink a lot of water, pee frequently, and walk as much as they can. The muscles of the legs act as pumps that pump the extra fluid into the bloodstream so it can be run through the renal system and then peed out. Sitting with your legs dependent (down) is about the worst thing you can do, but it's how most of us sit. Your feet don't have to be way high up in the air (though if you like that sort of thing, it can make the time go faster -- hee! ) but having them up somewhat helps; also, according to some of the docs I work with, laying on your side improves circulation so if you can do that it should help, too.

Tea and diuretics are great (ideally under a doctor's care) but unfortunately, you can lose not just fluid but essential minerals as well. So it's something to be done really carefully. Also, some people with lymphaedema have been harmed and had their condition made worse by diuretics so it's definitely buyer beware. Besides, it's definitely something to talk to your doc about since edema can be a sign of some other conditions. Most of the time it's just from being too hot, and we have to live with it, but I'd hate for any of us to get under treated. 

I get some swelling in my feet and ankles by the end of the shift. I think it's because I stand in one place for long periods of time (when I'm not walking, that is), and I don't ever get enough to drink in a given shift. I know that in my case it sure has nothing to do with hot weather.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to add a couple of things.
> 
> One of the things I tell my patients when they have post-delivery edema is to drink a lot of water, pee frequently, and walk as much as they can. The muscles of the legs act as pumps that pump the extra fluid into the bloodstream so it can be run through the renal system and then peed out. Sitting with your legs dependent (down) is about the worst thing you can do, but it's how most of us sit. Your feet don't have to be way high up in the air (though if you like that sort of thing, it can make the time go faster -- hee! ) but having them up somewhat helps; also, according to some of the docs I work with, laying on your side improves circulation so if you can do that it should help, too.
> 
> Tea and diuretics are great (ideally under a doctor's care) but unfortunately, you can lose not just fluid but essential minerals as well. So it's something to be done really carefully. Also, some people with lymphaedema have been harmed and had their condition made worse by diuretics so it's definitely buyer beware. Besides, it's definitely something to talk to your doc about since edema can be a sign of some other conditions. Most of the time it's just from being too hot, and we have to live with it, but I'd hate for any of us to get under treated.
> 
> I get some swelling in my feet and ankles by the end of the shift. I think it's because I stand in one place for long periods of time (when I'm not walking, that is), and I don't ever get enough to drink in a given shift. I know that in my case it sure has nothing to do with hot weather.



Thanks Vickie!  I have Cerebral Spinal Hypertension so this is a subject that I looked into a lot. I use the tea, ice water and in worst case scenarios I'll use the Lasix (prescription diuretic) to regulate things and keep it under control. I've had this thing and the ankle swelling for 14 years (knocks on head) and so far it has worked wonders and kept things from progressing. For me it's a whole lot less dangerous than the doctor's recommended alternative, daily diuretics, and it has worked like a charm. My case is somewhat extreme though so it's good advice to be careful.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I have to alter some of my behaviors - too much time online. I don't have a solid laptop, so working/writing/playing online means MORE sitting with legs down, after an 8-10 hour work day. 

SUMMER BOOK LIST!


----------



## Miss Vickie

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks Vickie!  I have Cerebral Spinal Hypertension so this is a subject that I looked into a lot. I use the tea, ice water and in worst case scenarios I'll use the Lasix (prescription diuretic) to regulate things and keep it under control. I've had this thing and the ankle swelling for 14 years (knocks on head) and so far it has worked wonders and kept things from progressing. For me it's a whole lot less dangerous than the doctor's recommended alternative, daily diuretics, and it has worked like a charm. My case is somewhat extreme though so it's good advice to be careful.



Oooh, Lilly, you poor duckie.  I had a patient whose mom had that and she had horrific headaches and other neurological symptoms. I can imagine keeping things balanced must be really difficult for you. And yeah, daily diuretics are great at treating the symptoms but shouldn't be treated lightly since they can pose their own dangers. Managing fluids in the body isn't always straightforward and can be really really tricky. I deal with this challenge a lot with our preeclamptic patients. It seems like I do to the same thing in three different patients and have three wildly different responses.

I'm glad to hear that you've found something that works for you. I've heard that nettles are a good diuretic, too. Have you tried them in tea?


----------



## NancyGirl74

activistfatgirl said:


> I have to alter some of my behaviors - too much time online. I don't have a solid laptop, so working/writing/playing online means MORE sitting with legs down, after an 8-10 hour work day.
> 
> SUMMER BOOK LIST!




You know...I do this too. Well, I move more at work but my summer hours have been cut to 6 hours a day and I'm not in the infant room (which was always kept me more active) any more so I'm sitting more at work too. Then I go home chill in front of the TV or more often than not hang out online. Now with shorter hours I have time to mess around online before work too. So, I'm sitting with legs down way more often than ever before. I wonder if there is a computer chair that is better for legs and helps keep swelling down?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Miss Vickie said:


> Oooh, Lilly, you poor duckie.  I had a patient whose mom had that and she had horrific headaches and other neurological symptoms. I can imagine keeping things balanced must be really difficult for you. And yeah, daily diuretics are great at treating the symptoms but shouldn't be treated lightly since they can pose their own dangers. Managing fluids in the body isn't always straightforward and can be really really tricky. I deal with this challenge a lot with our preeclamptic patients. It seems like I do to the same thing in three different patients and have three wildly different responses.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you've found something that works for you. I've heard that nettles are a good diuretic, too. Have you tried them in tea?



No, I don't even know what nettles are.  I've taken Butcher's Broom and some other stuff too but for some reason the black iced tea, cutting back some on salt and sugar, drinking iced water and moderate activity do the trick in getting my body to regulate/flush on its own. I don't do it all the time but when I notice symptoms acting up I start the practice again and after a few weeks or less it's like nothing happened. At least for me, others have not been so fortunate. Between all that and the vitamins and supplements I take I probably lose $5 every time I go to the bathroom.


----------



## Miss Vickie

LillyBBBW said:


> No, I don't even know what nettles are.  I've taken Butcher's Broom and some other stuff too but for some reason the black iced tea, cutting back some on salt and sugar, drinking iced water and moderate activity do the trick in getting my body to regulate/flush on its own. I don't do it all the time but when I notice symptoms acting up I start the practice again and after a few weeks or less it's like nothing happened. At least for me, others have not been so fortunate. Between all that and the vitamins and supplements I take I probably lose $5 every time I go to the bathroom.



Stinging nettles are a plant that some people use as a tea to treat swelling. I've never tried it myself but I've heard good things about its effectiveness; I'm guessing it tastes awful, though, as most herbal concoctions do. 

It really sounds like you've figured out how to manage your condition VERY well. I think often we're our own best "doctors", as long as we pay close attention to what our bodies are doing. (Just don't tell my medical type colleagues I said that, mmmkay? ).


----------



## LillyBBBW

Miss Vickie said:


> Stinging nettles are a plant that some people use as a tea to treat swelling. I've never tried it myself but I've heard good things about its effectiveness; I'm guessing it tastes awful, though, as most herbal concoctions do.
> 
> It really sounds like you've figured out how to manage your condition VERY well. I think often we're our own best "doctors", as long as we pay close attention to what our bodies are doing. (Just don't tell my medical type colleagues I said that, mmmkay? ).



I try to keep a close watch on it. I've often suspected that as I get older the conventional methods I've used will no longer work. I like to keep abrest of what other things are out there so thanks for the tip about the nettles. It's another reason I like to look toward natural alternatives first. When I'm older and if things should happen to progress I'm going to really need something that works and it does me no good to exhaust the hard stuff at such a young age. I happen to love medicines though so you can tell your colleagues to breath easy.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Having had several SSBBW partners with edema issues I would also note that leg wounds of any kind, especially to the shins, can be very problematic. Do not ignore a wound that fails to heal or heals very slowly. Because circulation may be impaired and the skin is stretched very thin, even a very minor nick or scratch can become infected. Sepsis can progress very quickly. Don't take chances. Go to a wound center that specializes in this type of issue. They will show you/your partner how to care for the damage safely and effectively. :bow:

I've seen a lot of literature re hyperbaric oxygen (HBO) for non-healing wound treatment. Does anyone have any personal experience of its effectiveness?


----------



## activistfatgirl

Ernest Nagel said:


> Having had several SSBBW partners with edema issues I would also note that leg wounds of any kind, especially to the shins, can be very problematic. Do not ignore a wound that fails to heal or heals very slowly. Because circulation may be impaired and the skin is stretched very thin, even a very minor nick or scratch can become infected. Sepsis can progress very quickly. Don't take chances. Go to a wound center that specializes in this type of issue. They will show you/your partner how to care for the damage safely and effectively. :bow:
> 
> I've seen a lot of literature re hyperbaric oxygen (HBO) for non-healing wound treatment. Does anyone have any personal experience of its effectiveness?



You know, this reminds me. I tend to have very slow-healing scratches on my legs. Particularly in mosquito bite season, I scratch and then end up w/ small wounds/scabs that don't seem to go away quickly. No big problem yet, but something to monitor. I'm sure there's some threads that deal specifically w/ sepsis and cellulitis, I need to get my learnin' on.


----------



## LillyBBBW

activistfatgirl said:


> You know, this reminds me. I tend to have very slow-healing scratches on my legs. Particularly in mosquito bite season, I scratch and then end up w/ small wounds/scabs that don't seem to go away quickly. No big problem yet, but something to monitor. I'm sure there's some threads that deal specifically w/ sepsis and cellulitis, I need to get my learnin' on.



I'm like a vampire, I've always been one to heal very quickly from impact and injury. It makes me more likely to develope something like this because reflexive response is to just shake my leg out and keep going. I've often hopped in the shower and the soap hits some mysterious scab on a part of my body that I don't remember having injured. Deep thought sometimes produces a vague memory from the morning before but most times I don't remember a thing. I rarely shave my legs but when I do there's always carnage.


----------



## DeniseW

Also, another way to help get rid of excess fluid is asparagus pills. I think you can only get them at health stores and I've seen them at the Vitamin shoppe, I used to use them years ago and they worked pretty good. Asparagus is a natural diuretic.


----------



## Waxwing

DeniseW said:


> Also, another way to help get rid of excess fluid is asparagus pills. I think you can only get them at health stores and I've seen them at the Vitamin shoppe, I used to use them years ago and they worked pretty good. Asparagus is a natural diuretic.



Yep, asparagus works well. Also Uva Ursi, dandelion, and corn silk. Those natural diuretics tend to be a lot less expensive than the chemical ones you see in the drugstore.


----------



## volatile

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned because I just skimmed through most of the posts but banana's are excellent for getting rid of excess water because they are high in potassium. Whenever I feel like I'm retaining a ton of water I eat a few banana's a day for a couple days and drink 8-10 glasses of water a day and it works wonders.

I don't like taking pills so when I find a natural solution I'm all over it.


----------



## bigsexy920

AHHH the annual swell. These are some great ideas. Oddly my one foot swells a lot more than the other. I wonder if there is something too that. I actually call one foot my skinny foot and one foot my fat foot.


----------



## Risible

bigsexy920 said:


> AHHH the annual swell. These are some great ideas. Oddly my one foot swells a lot more than the other. I wonder if there is something too that. I actually call one foot my skinny foot and one foot my fat foot.



Mine do the same thing - my left foot is affected more than my right. I always thought it was because I've had surgery on my left foot/ankle, but maybe it's something more than that.


----------



## DeniseW

bigsexy920 said:


> AHHH the annual swell. These are some great ideas. Oddly my one foot swells a lot more than the other. I wonder if there is something too that. I actually call one foot my skinny foot and one foot my fat foot.



mine too Berna, my left foot always swells a lot more than my right.


----------



## bigsexy920

I also assumed it was from all the times i sprained it growing up which i think was about 10 times in all. I was a bit of a tom boy. 



Risible said:


> Mine do the same thing - my left foot is affected more than my right. I always thought it was because I've had surgery on my left foot/ankle, but maybe it's something more than that.


----------



## AlethaBBW

I hope this isn't too much of a hijack...if it is, I can make a new thread for it. 

I'm wondering if any of these methods of fluid reduction work for swollen hands. I don't have swelling in my feet or ankles, but my hands puff up frequently, like right now...my fingers feel stiff and it's uncomfortable enough for me to notice it. I'm PMSing, which might have something to do with it, but they do seem to puff at other times of the month, too.

Anyone else have this issue? Bueller?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jaded said:


> I hope this isn't too much of a hijack...if it is, I can make a new thread for it.
> 
> I'm wondering if any of these methods of fluid reduction work for swollen hands. I don't have swelling in my feet or ankles, but my hands puff up frequently, like right now...my fingers feel stiff and it's uncomfortable enough for me to notice it. I'm PMSing, which might have something to do with it, but they do seem to puff at other times of the month, too.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Bueller?



I've had that issue since I was a kid. My mother would make me drink grapefruit juice which made matters worse in my experience. It's really bad for me in the summertime. Iced tea seems to be an all purpose remedy. Tea and ice cold water. Another remedy that I can no longer use is aspirin.  I don't know why it helped but it did. I can't take aspirin anymore but if you can you might try that.


----------



## LillyBBBW

missaf said:


> It's the left side because of how the blood flows from your heart to the rest of the body. The left is closest to the immediate flow



My right side is worse than the left. The swelling in my ankles/feet is caused by damaged vessels from DVT which is why I suspect mine reacts differently than most.


----------



## SeraRaven

I also suffer from Pitting (meaning when u push on a spot, then theres an indention) Edema in my ankles, both but more my left. Recently my left leg has started swelling, sometimes...its not red, and there is light cramping/tingling, but not all the time. Seems worse at night, course thats when im usually on the computer longer lol. Im paranoid about it, so Ive been investigating blood clots. The ankle swelling ive had for a year and a doc told me it was weight related of course, but this leg swelling kinda has me worried. Altho it seems to be pitting as well. Im 26, and have no heart/lung probs nor any other health probs besides, I am pre-hypertensive. Thanx for any help, input, experiences.. hehe.


----------



## SeraRaven

Just an update, I went to the doc today and they said theres no blood clots, its just part of being a hot fatty girl! hehe yay!


----------



## moore2me

Jaded said:


> I hope this isn't too much of a hijack...if it is, I can make a new thread for it.
> 
> I'm wondering if any of these methods of fluid reduction work for swollen hands. I don't have swelling in my feet or ankles, but my hands puff up frequently, like right now...my fingers feel stiff and it's uncomfortable enough for me to notice it. I'm PMSing, which might have something to do with it, but they do seem to puff at other times of the month, too.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Bueller?



DearJaded, If your fingers and hands continue to swell and feel uncomfortable you might look into using compression gloves for your hands. They make compression sleeves for arms and compression gloves for hands that work like support hose do for your legs. They work for various problems such as edema, the after effects of surgery, arthritis, burn therapy, etc. Below are a couple of links to some of the garments available. You should talk to your doctor to check & see if it's okay for you to use such:

http://www.nextag.com/compression-sleeve/search-html
http://www.nextag.com/compression-gloves/search-html


----------



## mszwebs

OK. This may sound weird... and I apologize for not reading the other three pages before posting this. If there is a reference to it, just someone tell me and I'll got back.


But...is there a logical reason that me being on Claritin would reduce the swelling in my ankles?

Because they have been really bad for a while, but since I was diagnosed with allergies, and started taking it...the swelling has seriously gone down.

ok... back to my Health Forum Lurking...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

mszwebs said:


> OK. This may sound weird... and I apologize for not reading the other three pages before posting this. If there is a reference to it, just someone tell me and I'll got back.
> 
> 
> But...is there a logical reason that me being on Claritin would reduce the swelling in my ankles?
> 
> Because they have been really bad for a while, but since I was diagnosed with allergies, and started taking it...the swelling has seriously gone down.
> 
> ok... back to my Health Forum Lurking...



I'm no Dr., or nurse for that matter, but I'm wondering if there may be something to what you're saying. Because you know when you get rashes or something like hives and swelling one of the things they do is give you an antihistamine to bring down the swelling. I'm too tired to look anything up online right now (it's late, what are you doing up?! lol) but I bet there's something to your theory. Maybe I should start on antihistamines instead of water pills and I can clear up my sinuses and my cankles in one shot!


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm on the trail of a strange mystery folks. I've had feet and ankle swelling for close to 15 years now. It usualy gets worse in the summer but I noticeed this summer it has been very mild. Even milder than it is in winter usually. :huh: I considered it a gift horse but lately I've notice that the swelling is beginning to return. I noticed it maybe three weeks ago. 
The only thing I can think I've done differently is that this summer I developed an addiction to this organic juice mix. It was 100% juice, a mix of Pomagranite and Cranberry. I finally had my fill of it and stopped buying it some weeks ago and now the edema seems to have returned exactly the way it was. Has anyone heard anything about properties in these fruits/juices that would help swelling?


----------



## SupaSexi

Cranberries are a natural diuretic, so maybe that's why. My legs swell more in the summer too, was wondering if that was only me.


----------



## rose260

My ankles swell all the time, it hereditary. I like to wear an ankle compression sleeve when it does. I like the Therafirm Moderate Open Toe anklet from Therawear. It's affordable and it helps reduce the swelling. I also have problem with my ankles swelling when I fly. That's the worst. It's so uncomfortable to sit there and know there's not much you can do. I finally went and asked a doctor to see if there is anything that I can do. He suggested that I wear travel socks. So I went back to Therawear and found some travel socks. They're called SmartknitEnergy Light Support Travel socks. So far they have worked really well. My ankles don't swell like they used to on flights and they don't ache either. If you have swelling or edema, I suggest you check these out. They're great. If anyone is interested, the website is https://www.therawear.com/travel_socks.html.


----------



## GoddessNoir

The cranberries probably did do it. My godmother is a complete naturalist and drinks pure cranberry and cherry juice to reduce swelling due to her arthritis.

Pre pregnancy, I really only would swell during the humidity in summer. I brought it to my doctor's attention once who said I was swelling because "Of the extra weight" but, only in summer? duh.

Now, at 7 months, the only time ny feet don't swell is if I am wearing a completely enclosed shoe. I don't really have a solution to reduce swelling. I know that drinking lots of water and putting my feet up at the end of the day helps.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks so much everybody, this is good info. And congratulations GoddessNoir! I didn't even know you were expecting.


----------

